# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Карта пробок на дорогах Минска

## JAHolper

Карта пробок Минска показывает текущее положение на дорогах столицы. Если навести курсор на определённую трассу, можно увидеть скорость потока машин. Можно поставить галочку на "дорожные события" и просматривать где в Минске произошли ДТП или производится ремонт дороги. Плюс ко всему это удобная карта, на которой можно найти пути проезда в нужное место, подсчитать расстояние и просто изучить Минск.
Открыть карту: http://svae.by/minsk

----------


## remontstiralka80

Полезная информация.

----------

